

Windpipe transplant success in UK child (Crafted from his Stem Cells) - dantheman
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8576493.stm

======
fendrak
Imagine the possiblities the future holds! What if we could use a 3D printer
to build collagen (or similar) base strucutre, then simply deposite the raw
cells onto it and expect it to grow into a new organ? Organ donors would be
obsolete!

~~~
kiba
Let incorporate all sort of exotic technologies that's emerging out of
material science as well!

------
bh23ha
Ever better and better cancer treatment combined with ever better and better
lab grown organs could make for an interesting (and expensive!) future.

